
Latter-day Saints suspend all gatherings worldwide, including worship - ngngngng
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/world/coronavirus-live-news-updates.html#link-5d659c9b
======
amacalac
religion is cancelled. it's a miracle!

